# Georgia Waterfowl Association??????



## h20fowlin (Oct 15, 2008)

Is it still in existence?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2008)

The name appears on the secretary of state website now.  Says it was started in July of 08'.


----------



## hogdawg (Oct 15, 2008)

It no longer exists.  We started an LLC in our area.


----------



## knobcreek11 (Oct 15, 2008)

well maybe someone needs to get it back up and running and put it to actual good use.

Waterfowlers in GA need someone to represent them.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 15, 2008)

knobcreek11 said:


> well maybe someone needs to get it back up and running and put it to actual good use.
> 
> Waterfowlers in GA need someone to represent them.


 
Now waterfowl in GA = no GWF!

But I do volunteer you to get it back up and running


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Oct 15, 2008)

No Bucks for the Ducks = Ducks living somewhere else.
I went to 1 banquet, which got out of hand, and never received or heard nothing else about them.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 15, 2008)

GADUCKTHRASHER said:


> I went to 1 banquet, which got out of hand,



What happened?


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Oct 15, 2008)

Ticket girls showing there thongs and a couple of wives getting upset.  I wasn't married at the time so I didn't mind.


----------



## knobcreek11 (Oct 16, 2008)

GA needs an organization that will do two things...

1. Fight to get more land opened up to waterfowl hunting here in GA and improve access to land already opened

2. Make sure whatever shortcomings the DNR or Feds have that the organization picks up the slack in terms of volunteers, etc.

Let DU spend money for habitat in GA, 

When state organizations start raising money for habitat it usually ends up going to purchase or improve land that isnt open to the public. Instead it goes to the " friends and family " network within the organizations leadership.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 16, 2008)

knobcreek11 said:


> GA needs an organization that will do two things...
> 
> 1. Fight to get more land opened up to waterfowl hunting here in GA and improve access to land already opened
> 
> ...


 
Agree with you on points 1 & 2 and your summary.  

However, can anyone tell us how much money DU raised from GA over any given time period and how much money they spent in GA during that same time period?


----------



## hevishot (Oct 16, 2008)

Just make sure Tammies never become a priority as they seem to have in South Carolina...should this organization ever come back.


----------



## Gator Hater (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are the totals for DU

Mayhaw WMA - Cypress Creek Project	GA-2-1	Miller	Nov-96	50	GADNR	$86,607
Joe Kurz WMA	GA-5-1	Meriwether	Oct-96	50	GADNR	$3,272
Harris Neck NWR	GA-7-1	McIntosh	Jan-98	150	USFWS	$85,900
Riverbend WMA	GA-11-1	Laurens	Jan-99	75	GADNR, Private Donor	$156,864
Piedmont NWR - Little Rock Project	GA-14-1	Jones	Jun-00	12	USFWS	$50,959
Coosawatte WMA - Carter's Lake	GA-15-1	Murray	Jan-00	4	GADNR, USACOE	$3,501
Rum Creek WMA	GA-16-1	Monroe	May-88	225	GADNR, Ga Power Co.	$42,296
Blanton Creek WMA - Prevatt Project	GA-18-1	Harris	Jun-90	250	GADNR, Ga Power Co.	$113,904
BF Grant WMA - Phase 1	GA-19-1	Putnam	Dec-88	60	GADNR, UGA	$87,250
BF Grant WMA - Phase 2	GA-19-2	Putnam	Feb-91	50	GADNR, UGA	$42,750
Grand Bay WMA - Phase 1	GA-20-1	Lanier	Nov-90	2,840	GADNR, USAF	$65,000
Grand Bay WMA - Phase 2	GA-20-2	Lanier	Oct-91	1,511	GADNR, USAF	$160,962
Grand Bay WMA - Phase 3	GA-20-3	Lanier	Jun-92	1,353	GADNR, USAF	$123,460
Clark Hill WMA - Goose Pastures	GA-21-1	McDuffie	Apr-90	70	GADNR, USACOE	$37,292
West Point WMA - Goose Pastures	GA-22-1	Troup	Nov-91	35	GADNR, USACOE	$30,600
West Point WMA - Glovers Creek Project	GA-22-3	Troup	Nov-96	90	GADNR	$19,224
Fishing Creek WMA - Morris Creek Project	GA-23-1	Wilkes	Mar-92	50	GADNR	$143,729
Fishing Creek WMA - Enhancement Project	GA-23-2	Wilkes	Jan-01	20	GADNR, USACOE	$53,515
Crockford-Pigeon Mountain WMA	GA-24-1	Walker	Oct-95	35	GADNR	$51,788
Laura Walker SP - Dixon Memorial	GA-25-1	Ware	Apr-91	15	GADNR, Ga For. Comm.	$15,071
Altamaha WMA - Ansley Hodges Memorial	GA-26-1	McIntosh	Feb-91	42	GADNR	$55,300
Altamaha WMA - Ansley Hodges Project Repair	GA-26-2	McIntosh	Feb-99	42	GADNR	$13,136
Arrowhead Hatchery Project	GA-27-1	Floyd	Mar-92	58	GADNR	$48,989
Altamaha WMA - Wetland Enhancement Project	GA-28-1	McIntosh	Jun-95	4,500	GADNR	$250,784
Altamaha WMA - Butler Island Enhancement	GA-28-2	McIntosh	Feb-02	1,208	GADNR	$150,733
Altamaha WMA - Rhett's Island Enhancement	GA-28-3	McIntosh	Jan-04	1,845	GADNR	$526,137
Horse Creek WMA	GA-29-1	Telfair	Dec-97	110	GADNR	$94,612
Horse Creek WMA - Phase 2	GA-29-2	Telfair	Dec-05	27	GADNR	$107,995
Redlands WMA - Dyar Pasture Project	GA-31-1	Greene	Apr-93	60	GADNR, USFS	$81,377
Statewide Wood Duck Nest Boxes	GA-32-1	NA	Apr-92	NA	GADNR	$80,945
Eufala NWR - Bradley Unit	GA-33-1	Stewart	Feb-96	750	USFWS	$240,749
Eufala NWR - Bradley Unit Enhancement	GA-33-2	Stewart	May-06	217	USFWS	$19,760
Eufala NWR - Bradley Unit Enhancement Phase 2	GA-33-3	Stewart	Apr-08	266	USFWS	$17,130
Oconee WMA	GA-34-1	Greene	Apr-93	150	GADNR, Ga Power Co.	$196,377
Evans County Public Fishing Area	GA-36-1	Evans	May-02	30	GADNR	$43,933
Bullard Creek WMA Wetland	GA-37-1	Appling	Oct-03	30	GADNR	$33,233
Savannah NWR - Solomon Tract Project	GA-38-1	Chatham	Feb-02	90	USFWS	$81,564
Penholoway Swamp Acquisition	GA-40-1	Wayne	Dec-05	4,583	GADNR, NAWCC, others	$2,850,470
Cordele Fish Hatchery	GA-47-1	Crisp	May-06	48	GADNR	$75,649
Silver Lake WMA Acquisition	GA-51-1	Decatur	Jun-08	2,840	GADNR	$9,800,000

Project Totals	40			23,841		$16,142,817


----------



## knobcreek11 (Oct 17, 2008)

There are several projects on that list that we should have access to.

There is also several on the list we should have better access to.

You cant outraise money against DU. They have been doing for longer/better than anyone else. I believe that doing so is fruitless and is a waste of effort. Effort that could be used elsewhere.

Let DU focus on creating and restoring habitat in GA.

The state organization needs to focus on improving hunting access and opportunites in GA.

It takes millions of dollars to create/enhance habitat

It only takes minimal funds to be a political action group that focuses on enhancing hunting opportunities and ensuring our sport for future generations.

That is where money raised in GA by a state organization will be best served.


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 17, 2008)

Amen.....any Government workers out there with some extra time on there hands?


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 17, 2008)

hey h20 I'm a state worker with a little xtra time but I use hunting those ducks that ain't here. I nominate you to kick start the whole thing, afterall you have the all the answers to every duck question.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 20, 2008)

Gator Hater said:


> Here are the totals for DU
> 
> Mayhaw WMA - Cypress Creek Project    GA-2-1    Miller    Nov-96    50    GADNR    $86,607
> Joe Kurz WMA    GA-5-1    Meriwether    Oct-96    50    GADNR    $3,272
> ...


 
GH -

I see projects dating back to 1988 on the list.  Any way to tell how much money DU raised in GA over the last 20 years to compare to the $16 million they spent here?


----------



## GADAWGS (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, we donated $17,000 to the UGA mottled duck study two years ago. We have also donated several wood duck boxes, plus built and installed many more. Trying to get in touch with some local area WMA managers who need help planting anything remotely resembling a duck hole. Not many of those around


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey emus.....so your one of those folks who don't think there's ducks in Georgia? 

Keep thinking that chief...


----------



## Gator Hater (Oct 20, 2008)

I will see what I can get at the next meeting


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hope yall can get it back up and running. It was a great mission statement, just unfortunate management rumors that never went away.
If he's gone, i think it can be bigger and better.


----------



## Corey (Oct 21, 2008)

*West Point WMA - Goose Pastures GA-22-1 Troup Nov-91 35 GADNR, USACOE $30,600
West Point WMA - Glovers Creek Project GA-22-3 Troup Nov-96 90 GADNR $19,224*

Glovers Pond..Maybe with the dam and all that but 
pushing it a little...They need to close this for about 
2 years. I was good the first year but now not worth
the a dang.

Goose Pastures.. $30,600 for what..I have seen geese
on them maybe twice...More at Brush Creek Camp 
ground...

If they would keep the water up @ West Point 
could be as good as Seminole on the River Side.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2008)

No h20 I know there are ducks in Ga. I just read in a thread somewhere on here that some said there wasn't any ducks. I was just being SARCASTIC, hey man lighten up a little don't take things so serious!


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 21, 2008)

There are no ducks in georgia...i was the one being sarcastic.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2008)

h20fowlin said:


> There are no ducks in georgia...i was the one being sarcastic.



  

Oh my, the annual right of passage from no season to season is in full strut.  

Emus ... take it from an old man who has been hunting waterfowl for nearly 40 years.  As a general rule, duck hunting in Georgia stinks.  As a kid, we had birds.  Development and short stopping to keep birds out of Cuba have totally ruined Georgia.  While wood ducks are pretty plentiful, other ducks are not.  Occasionally, if you are very lucky and you scout hard, you can have a great day in Georgia.  On the other hand, there are places in the US and Canada where you feel like you have stepped back 25 years.

Hope everyone has great mornings filled with the sound of whistling wings, excited dogs whining and great fellowship shared!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree Mud Ducker, it ain't like it used to be. Most good hole are private water and swamps but some places hold a few here and there. We're going to Reelfoot and Guntersville soon.


----------

